# Metalflake steering wheels



## Lil' Billy (Nov 20, 2007)

Does anybody have a line on a company/place you can order metalflake steering wheels?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil' Billy_@Nov 28 2007, 02:35 PM~9325783
> *Does anybody have a line on a company/place you can order metalflake steering wheels?
> *


Good question, I thought I saw a post on here before...did you try a search?


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

But then again, you could just paint your steering wheel with flake and clear it...


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

mooneyes.com


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Nov 28 2007, 02:49 PM~9325869
> *mooneyes.com
> *


Son of a bitch, that's the fuckin website that I've trying to find! Thanks you Big Ol bastard... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil' Billy (Nov 20, 2007)

Yeah I didn't see anything when I searched. Mooneyes didn't have what I was looking for and I don't want to paint a steering wheel. I'm looking for the real deal stuff.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

I REMEMBER I HAD A WHITE FLACKED 1 WITH THE 3 BAR CHROME CENTER, LOVE THEM WHEELS


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil' Billy_@Nov 28 2007, 10:58 PM~9328446
> *Yeah I didn't see anything when I searched. Mooneyes didn't have what I was looking for and I don't want to paint a steering wheel. I'm looking for the real deal stuff.
> *


Just to let you know, painting a steering wheel with REAL flake is the REAL deal...not some plastic imitation laminant. at least by painting it, you can throw on any color flake in any size you want...


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

that have a shit load right now on ebay, all sizes and colors!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

flaked knobs
http://www.gennieshifter.com/images/sparkle.gif


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Nov 29 2007, 09:35 AM~9330292
> *Just to let you know, painting a steering wheel with REAL flake is the REAL deal...not some plastic imitation laminant. at least by painting it, you can throw on any color flake in any size you want...
> *


I RECENTLY WENT TO THE POMONA SWAP MEET AND SAW THE MOON EYES TRAILER WITH THERE FLAKED STEERING WHELS IN DISPLAY AS PART OF THEIR INVENTORY. I WAS NOT IMPRESSED. THE FLAKES ON THE WHEELS DIDN'T SPARKLE OR FLASH ON SUN LIGHT CONTACT. ALSO ADD THE WHEELS HAD A KIND A DULL FINISH TO THEM. BETTER OFF PAINT THE WHEEL YOU LIKE WITH FLAKES AND ADD LOTS OF DURABLE CLEAR. SHOULD HAVE WAY BETTER DRAMA TIC RESULT.


----------

